# What's my MBTI Type?? ExxP xD



## elsaa (Dec 2, 2014)

Okay so, hello everyone! Good day! I guess you could say I’m fairly new to this whole mbti thing, like, if mbti was a school I’m probably in the elementary level, but, basically, the point is, I’m not quite sure on whether I’m an ENTP or an ESTP, while I’m also somewhat moderately confused on whether I’m ENFP or ESFP because I have a very strong Fi, although my Ti is still somewhat stronger. It doesn’t help that people around me says I’m equally ESTP as I’m ENTP and I would like some opinion from the masters of MBTI! 

*1) What aspect of your personality made you unsure of your type?*

As an ENTP… I don’t really love debate. But, on the other hand, as an ESTP, I’m not really that much of a ball-sy person! And regarding the Ti and Fi thing, I, honestly, have a quite strong Fi, such as for example, when I’m faced with a tough situation, the first thing I think is “How will this affect me?” and even in basic situations, I don’t really follow the fashion, and I dress according how I think I should dress instead of following orders from people around me!

People say that I have a very cheerful, fun, and somewhat gregarious personality though, even when I’m very sick (I have about 40 degree fever) people still think I’m being sarcastic even though I really am sick! I have a lot of ideas but I usually don’t even care of implementing them, for example, when travelling, I like making plans on what to do, but I’ll end up ignoring them and just do my own thing!

Se’s are often said to have a great attention span I guess, according to things I’ve read, that is! While for me, I have an extremely short attention span. Even when just casually talking with my friends I get distracted quite easily. 

I also tend to make friends with people from all walks of life, even the extreme introverts, as long as we have a very basic common ground, for example, we both like the same singer, and although I’m not extremely into that singer, I’d be able to talk to them using that common ground, until I finally found something me, and them, actually like together. Long story short, I could talk for days, about a thing, I don’t even know much of.

In exams too, for example, I’m usually the type that’s good when I don’t study in exam! Usually, I have some sort of idea and then I’d think whether its logical or not, and usually I just, sort of, do it somehow! 

In general, people say that I’m quite selfish, but then I have a somewhat addicting personality. Like, they often said they find that they could talk to me about anything and everything and they just sort of find the idea of me comfortable, although I have a lot of downsides to me as well, of course!

*2) What do you yearn for in life? Why?*

Out of a lot of things I want to do, it’s to travel. To meet people from all walks of life, and to experience things hands-on, not with just an imagination of how they work and other stuff like that. I want to experience it, I want to be there, and I will.

I’m even looking for a career on which I could get PAID to travel, and I’m leaning towards being a flight attendant, or a travel blogger! I want to run away, or in a sense, the one thing I truly want is to be free. Not just free like you know, no homework and blah, I want to just be left alone, to go explore the universe, and most importantly, do my OWN thing.

Some people might ask whether or not I would do it with a significant other, but here comes the weird part, rather than being married to an adventurer like I am, I would rather marry someone who’s more solid, and grounded, like, someone I could come home too.


*3) Think about a time where you felt like you were at your finest. Tell us what made you feel that way.*

I’m at my finest when I am introduced to something NEW to me. Like when I’m visiting a NEW country, getting a NEW sensation, meeting NEW friends, I just LOVE the whole thing about the feeling of something new. 

*4) What makes you feel inferior?*

Rules. I don’t like when things weigh me down. Although I tend to see them as a suggestion, instead of something I should follow.

*5) What tends to weigh on your decisions? (Do you think about people, pro-cons, how you feel about it, etc.)*

For the most part, I think about not the pros and cons but often I think of what I feel about it in the moment. For example, when I insult someone, I never thought of the distant future, I just did the thing regardless of whatever the consequences will be. Regardless of feeling, I mostly thought about my own feeling first, before thinking about others.

*6) When working on a project what is normally your emphasis? Do you like to have control of the outcome?*

My emphasis is to work my best, for the moment. I don’t need a perfect certain outcome, I just want to feel like I did my best, and bam. Results doesn’t really matter to me, but of course, I still do want good results, but what matters is that I just did it my best.

*7) Describe us a time where you had a lot of fun. How is your memory of it? *

Anytime I am free to do my own thing. I am an extremely independent person, and also a realist. If given the money, and time, and also if jail doesn’t exist, I would just pack my bags, get the hell out of here, and explore the world. Generally every time I’m allowed to do my thing.
.

*8) When you want to learn something new, what feels more natural for you? (Are you more prone to be hands on, to theorize, to memorize, etc)*

I like doing hands on learning the best, and doing theories the second. I am the WORST in memorizing. Usually, all the process just happens in my head, and when everything clicks, usually, its going to be there for quite a long period of time, and when I’m memorizing things instead, it’ll be gone in a week tops.

*9) How organized do you to think of yourself as?*

Average. Not the messiest person you meet, but not the worst as well. My living space is quiet clean, and from a scale of 1-10 my living space is quite like the 7. I love the aesthetic of living in a beautiful space and I love cleaning, and I really do, but it’s just not the thing I live for, and I think, just like everyone else, we would prefer to live in a clean environment.

*10) How do you judge new ideas? You try to understand the principles behind it to see if they make sense or do you look for information that supports it?*

Both. When given a new theory, the first thing I ask is mostly what, and coming really close to it is why. Rarely I ask how, because mostly I just did the figuring out process in my head and most of the time I got it right. Like, first the teacher usually gives me a problem, and I’d ask what’s the meaning and why is it like that, and then I solved it in my head.

*11) You find harmony by making sure everyone is doing fine and belonging to a given group or by making sure that you follow what you believe and being yourself?*

I follow what I believe in and I am me, and then everyone else comes second.

*12) Are you the kind that thinks before speaking or do you speak before thinking? Do you prefer one-on-one communication or group discussions?*

I usually speak before I think. Words mostly came out of my mouth faster than I’d like them too, but then I mostly just talk my way out of things and all is good.

I’m okay with all kinds of discussion! One-on-one might be awkward at times, but, with the right common grounds, you can surely smooth things out!

*13) Do you jump into action right away or do you like to know where are you jumping before leaping? Does action speaks more than words?*

I prefer to know where I’m going to land, before jumping, but if someone told me things like “You definitely CANT jump!” or such, I would.

Action speaks louder than words, for me! But words matter too because communication is sometimes, the key to all problems.

*14) It's Saturday. You're at home, and your favorite show is about to start. Your friends call you for a night out. What will you do?*

Depends, actually! I’m a pretty lazy person so, if the distance to the place where we have to hang out is quite far, I’d stay at home! Or when I’m feeling cozy, I’d stay home!

*15) How do you act when you're stressed out?*

I mostly has this mini breakdown thing where I’m in full-blown anxiety and panic attack mode, and after a few hours, when I get things to click in my head, I would be very calm and chill and in zen mode, often thinking that the thing that’s stressing me out doesn’t even matter and I would just bounce back and shine. People usually don’t know my internal breakdown though! They’d usually just think I’m normal, although I’m having all these storms inside of me!

*16) What makes you dislike the personalities of some people?*

People who are too emotional, and subjective. 

*17) Is there anything you really like talking about with other people?*

I generally talk about what the other person likes, because I tend to keep things about me internally. I love digging information about other people but I strongly hates it when people invades my personal bubble unless I somehow let them too invade. Like, I would just be all zen-like on the outside but stabbing that person internally with my mind! 

*18) What kind of things do pay the least attention to in your life*

The things that I consider doesn’t matter. Like it’s not even about priorities, it’s mostly about whether I feel like it matters to me or not, and it’s really bad because I genuinely think I need to sort things out!

*19) How do your friends perceive you? What is wrong about their perception? ? What would your friends never say about your personality ?*

Talkative, Funny, Loud, Cheerful, Selfish, Sassy, Extremely Logical, Daredevil, the YOLO type (which is ironic because my mom says that I think, before do), and that I need to get in touch with my “Feeling.” and that they could talk to me about everything!

Those are very much true about me! Like, even the contradicting one, because, for certain things, I think about it for awhile, but I ended up doing it anyway, although it all depends on my upbringing at the moment. I’m also somewhat slightly insecure at times, but I don’t show it around my friends because like I said I like keeping certain things private .

Even around my family, I’m usually the one interacting with people the most, and somehow they feel comfortable around me, I really don’t know why though!

*20) You got a whole day to do whatever you like. What kind of activities do you feel like doing?*

Research stuffs on the Internet, or go somewhere like do some activities I enjoy, or just sit at home and laze around watching free movies and generally just being chill and doing my thing you know, and buy a LOT of fast foods! xD

If this helps, my alignment is True Neutral although recently, I got Neutral Evil!


----------



## westlose (Oct 9, 2014)

You're clearly an intuitive and perceiver extrovert. In your description, I've seen more introverted feeling than introverted thinking.
So I'm thinking of ENFP.


----------



## elsaa (Dec 2, 2014)

westlose said:


> You're clearly an intuitive and perceiver extrovert. In your description, I've seen more introverted feeling than introverted thinking.
> So I'm thinking of ENFP.


I can also clearly see that sometimes, but then all the reports I've read about ENFP is that they daydream a lot and I'm a HUGE realist! I see things the way they are, without thinking about what they should be so I'm thinking ESFP I guess…? Most of the description I've read about ENFP is their "imaginativeness" and "loyalty" and "optimism" and I'm pretty much that one extremely pessimistic friend everyone has. xD

I also sees thing in more of a Thinking rather than Feeling and I'm extremely objective, I think! For example, I had this teacher that ridiculously hates me, like, when I'm quiet, he still punished me and told me to go outside the classroom, and such, and i hated it because I do no wrong!  but when this teacher sent me out because I was noisy in class, I'm okay with it, even though I really hated her, because I think I deserve it! I'm also very bad in detecting people's feelings! xD

I see your Lucy pic and I also read Fairy Tail btw! o u o! My favorite character lady is Ultear but she's not going to appear again I think! T ^ T!


----------



## westlose (Oct 9, 2014)

Well, all EP are optimistic (except ENTPs maybe ?). 
I'm not really sure, but I think that ENTPs are better at understanding other people feelings (due to tertiary Fe). ENFPs only have Fi as a secondary function. You're a huge realist ? I have an ENFP friend who's always saying "I'm just realist", but he's always so optimistic.

ESFP and ENFP are both very optimistic ;p



> Depends, actually! I’m a pretty lazy person so, if the distance to the place where we have to hang out is quite far, I’d stay at home! Or when I’m feeling cozy, I’d stay home!


It's more ENP than ESP.



> Research stuffs on the Internet, or go somewhere like do some activities I enjoy, or just sit at home and laze around watching free movies and generally just being chill and doing my thing you know, and buy a LOT of fast foods! xD


Those are intuitive activities.

I think that you are in touch with Te (ENFPs tertiary function), and that's why you love factual and objective data.
What do you think ? I think you're at least ENxP.

Se gives a strong willpower and ability to focus on a goal. You said that you have a short attention span, it's clearly Ne.
I'll let you answer, if you still have doubts don't hesitate to tell me. I will try to help you again.

Ultear is awesome! But yeah, we can't really know if she's going to appear again. In fact I love all fairy tail characters (I think they are the reason why Fairy Tail is awesome). I prefer Kagura though (I like this kind of woman personality, NTJ maybe ?).


----------



## elsaa (Dec 2, 2014)

westlose said:


> Se gives a strong willpower and ability to focus on a goal. You said that you have a short attention span, it's clearly Ne.
> I'll let you answer, if you still have doubts don't hesitate to tell me. I will try to help you again.[/COLOR]
> 
> Ultear is awesome! But yeah, we can't really know if she's going to appear again. In fact I love all fairy tail characters (I think they are the reason why Fairy Tail is awesome). I prefer Kagura though (I like this kind of woman personality, NTJ maybe ?).


Thanks! This narrows things down to ENxP but I'm a much less of a science-y type so maybe ENFP?? but in tests and stuff, I've never really got ENFP, the one thing I've got is always ENTP or ESTP, hence, my confusion, but then the more I read about ENFP the more I relate about all this kinds of stuff! About how they have a strong need to be independent and all that! :laughing:

But my science teacher, and my mum have told me that i have the gift of mechanics which is somehow just figuring things out in my head! But then again, I've heard that as a Te, it is a given that you think out loud, and I'm pretty much guilty of doing so! :tongue: Fi is definitely one of the things that I relate to the most, although necessarily I'm not ISFP or INFP because well… I LOVE friends!

_My type of guy is also the xxTJ type generally! xD Like Rogue? For relationship partner, people always thinks I aim for the Natsu of the year, but then in the end, it's always that one quiet kid in the corner! I really love how Ultear was selfless at the final moment though, it's like ahhhh! You're so niceee! <3_


----------



## saythe (Sep 26, 2014)

Yup! 

ENFP


----------



## elsaa (Dec 2, 2014)

saythe said:


> Yup!
> 
> ENFP


The more I read about the things in the webs about ENFP, the more I feel so too! :laughing: Although I'm still not sure about the T vs F preference though, because my feelings is really pretty much about ME,ME,ME and sometimes I don't mind criticism as long as _I feel its right in my point of view_ which is pretty much a HUGE Fi indicator, I guess! :tongue:

Although I'm a very level-headed person, it all depends on my upbringing in the moment pretty much! :laughing: such as, given the choice to fight or flight, I would flight! I hate conflict! And often blames it on other people instead, or I'd just, run away until the situation is okay again, pretty much! Is that an F indicator? :frustrating:

*Can someone point out where it's very much clear that I'm a Fi or at least leaning towards F than T? Thank you very much!* :happy: Sorry if I ask for too much of things! 

This emoji thing is hella cool and addicting. :kitteh:


----------



## saythe (Sep 26, 2014)

elsaa said:


> The more I read about the things in the webs about ENFP, the more I feel so too! :laughing: Although I'm still not sure about the T vs F preference though, because my feelings is really pretty much about ME,ME,ME and sometimes I don't mind criticism as long as _I feel its right in my point of view_ which is pretty much a HUGE Fi indicator! :tongue:
> 
> Although I'm a very level-headed person, it all depends on my upbringing in the moment pretty much! :laughing: such as, given the choice to fight or flight, I would flight! I hate conflict! And often blames it on other people instead, or I'd just, run away until the situation is okay again, pretty much! Is that an F indicator? :frustrating:
> 
> ...


MBTI is not about T vs F , it's about cognitive functions. If you use Fi you can't be ESTP


----------



## elsaa (Dec 2, 2014)

I have some more questionnaires I just filled out in case anyone wants more information on how my brain works and stuff like that! It sounded kinda creepy though! "How my brain works" Like, if I said this to anyone IRL they'd freak out! But MBTI people is chill… Keep that up, MBTI Gang! Ok, but, here's the questionnaire! :laughing:

*How have you handled being in the middle of a totally unknown situation before?*

I'd just throw out myself into the situation, and let things unfold itself before me! I don't need to ask for anyone's help before-hand or any other things than that, most of the time, I just let the wind carry me to some place where I may or may not want to be in and just do my own thing there, and when things have unfold, I'd just be casually floating around again! That's what I'd usually do, most of the time!

*How do you respond in a crisis?*

I'd usually just do the same as above. I'm usually calm, during the crisis, but freak out AFTER it had happened. Like if someone is sick or need ambulance or something, I'd just be very chill and call 911 and all that stuff, but, AFTER it happened, I'd mostly just go back to my shelter, and internally freaks out. Like, I'd act in the moment, but it DOESNT necessarily sink in at the moment. It'd wait for like, an hour or two before it sinks in.

*What is your first thought when hearing that something bad has happened?*

Oh. My. God. What the frickle frack is going on? does it affect me? in the LONG RUN? What can I do to generally UNDO the thing? Can I help? Do I need to call 911? Is the person involved in the accident okay now? Is they alive? Is they okay? Do I need to physically get my butt over there and help? Well generally I would freak out, but _internally_. I don't like it when people found out about my lowest unless I let them too. :wink:


*Do you struggle to get what is in your head out on paper in a way that others can understand?*

Yes. As I said a lot of paragraphs earlier, I usually, you know, get distracted. This is why I don't get people to talk to me about things and then I'd just do my own thing in the end because I don't think its necessary to get my point across unless it's something I really have to just, get it across to the other person. I'd be writing an essay with a complete plan on how things will go, get completely distracted, and change the plans. Without even bothering to erase the things I've written before so generally, it's a mess.

*How impulsive are you in the BIG THINGS? Relationships? Major purchases? Trip planning?
*

Depends on my mood and upbringing at the moment, but out of my friends, even my family, I'm the most impulsive! I won't care about what happens in the long run unless it would affect me greatly, or something that I really CANT undo, but mostly I'd just do what I feel is right. If it doesn't affect ME greatly, or it doesn't break my own moral code, you can count on me to do the thing. 

*What is the area you have made the most mistakes in? That can tell you a lot.*

I'm often too impulsive, too much of a selfish ass, and too much of an "I don't care about you, You're not me." type of person, this is reeking of Fi I guess but it's very true for me. I'm guilty of putting myself WAYYY to much above others. You can't even restraint me if it's not in my moral code to be restraint. I'm also guilty for breaking rules! Mentioning the restrain thing! :laughing: I don't do rules unless I think it's appropriate, and if I think it's right.

*Do you often feel “empty” of emotion yourself, but find it very easy to cry when you see someone else’s pain? Or do you find it hard to express your own feelings, which you feel intensely?*

As I mention a lot of times, I strongly hate showing my feelings to others! :laughing: I generally don't, and won't cry in movies, if it's not that emotional, or that I'm not THAT close to the person I'm watching it with. I generally am comfortable with sad movies, unless somehow, in my mind, I think of things that are like, you know, "Oh my god, I can relate to this _____" and I would proceed to cry if my mind clicks in that direction. but generally, it's hard for me to show my feelings! :blushed:


----------



## elsaa (Dec 2, 2014)

saythe said:


> MBTI is not about T vs F , it's about cognitive functions. If you use Fi you can't be ESTP


True that! :laughing:


----------



## westlose (Oct 9, 2014)

> Thanks! This narrows things down to ENxP but I'm a much less of a science-y type so maybe ENFP?? but in tests and stuff, I've never really got ENFP, the one thing I've got is always ENTP or ESTP, hence, my confusion, but then the more I read about ENFP the more I relate about all this kinds of stuff! About how they have a strong need to be independent and all that!
> 
> But my science teacher, and my mum have told me that i have the gift of mechanics which is somehow just figuring things out in my head! But then again, I've heard that as a Te, it is a given that you think out loud, and I'm pretty much guilty of doing so!


Being good in science doesn't mean you're a T! 

Ethics (F) means that you judge thing internally. Imagine you're buying a new computer. If you are a T type, you'll base your judgment on factual and empirical data, like the price, the specs ... If you're a F type, you'll rather choose your computer based on an internal feeling about it, like aesthetics or at least subjective data (it's hard to tell how we judge, because it's individual and subjective).

That's all. T people value efficiency, when F people have their own value system, which is not only based on factual data.
It doesn't mean that Fs are dumb and artists, and Ts are logical and scientist. Be careful with stereotypes ;p



> Although I'm still not sure about the T vs F preference though, because my feelings is really pretty much about ME,ME,ME and sometimes I don't mind criticism as long as I feel its right in my point of view which is pretty much a HUGE Fi indicator, I guess


Indeed =)





> I hate conflict! And often blames it on other people instead, or I'd just, run away until the situation is okay again, pretty much! Is that an F indicator?


Not really. F/T dichotomy says how you judge things. It hasn't a correlation with the like/dislike of conflict. You may be an enneagram 7 or 9 (I dunno if you know enneagram ?). Myers Briggs types who dislikes conflics are ISFP (for sure) and probably ISTPs, INTPs, ESFJ/ISFJ, INFJs ... But well, I don't think functions can tell if you tolerate conflicts well ?



> This emoji thing is hella cool and addicting.


Fi loves emoji ;p




> I'd just throw out myself into the situation, and let things unfold itself before me! I don't need to ask for anyone's help before-hand or any other things than that, most of the time, I just let the wind carry me to some place where I may or may not want to be in and just do my own thing there, and when things have unfold, I'd just be casually floating around again! That's what I'd usually do, most of the time!


Lady, you're a P.



> I'd usually just do the same as above. I'm usually calm, during the crisis, but freak out AFTER it had happened. Like if someone is sick or need ambulance or something, I'd just be very chill and call 911 and all that stuff, but, AFTER it happened, I'd mostly just go back to my shelter, and internally freaks out. Like, I'd act in the moment, but it DOESNT necessarily sink in at the moment. It'd wait for like, an hour or two before it sinks in.


It looks like Fi.



> Oh. My. God. What the frickle frack is going on? does it affect me? in the LONG RUN? What can I do to generally UNDO the thing? Can I help? Do I need to call 911? Is the person involved in the accident okay now? Is they alive? Is they okay? Do I need to physically get my butt over there and help? Well generally I would freak out, but internally. I don't like it when people found out about my lowest unless I let them too.


Fi again!



> Yes. As I said a lot of paragraphs earlier, I usually, you know, get distracted. This is why I don't get people to talk to me about things and then I'd just do my own thing in the end because I don't think its necessary to get my point across unless it's something I really have to just, get it across to the other person. I'd be writing an essay with a complete plan on how things will go, get completely distracted, and change the plans. Without even bothering to erase the things I've written before so generally, it's a mess.


Ne


_If you still are in doubt, I will ask you some questions :

1) When you are learning a new thing/concept, what is your first reaction ?
2) How are your ideas inside your head ? Are they organised or messy ?
3) How does your bedroom look like ?
4) Do you talk slowly ? (I know this one is weird)
5) Do you mind changing completly your value system ?
_


----------



## elsaa (Dec 2, 2014)

westlose said:


> _If you still are in doubt, I will ask you some questions :
> 
> 1) When you are learning a new thing/concept, what is your first reaction ?
> 2) How are your ideas inside your head ? Are they organised or messy ?
> ...


I will try my best! roud: I haven't said it but English is my first language and well… you know… my english skill is basically like a school bus english skill xD

*1) When you are learning a new thing/concept, what is your first reaction ?*
My first reaction is to generally wait for things to click in my head, until it stays forever. I don't do well with deadlines because sometimes, I took a long time to know about whats happening with the new thing/concept, but sometimes I took it very fast. Or even at times, when given a problem, being the lazy person I am, create another new method (not necessarily new, but more like, _havent been taught_??) that is more easier and faster than the other method i was taught with.

*2) How are your ideas inside your head ? Are they organised or messy ?*

I don't generally know what this means :blushed: but I guess they mean I know where I shelf things out in my brain and such? Generally my thoughts are clear and in order, but sometimes, they re-appear in completely random moments. Like, I'd be staring at a tree, and I'd think about an idea of how I'd go create a plane or what to eat for dinner. It appears when it feels like it… This is Ne, I think? I'm sorry i'm not that much of a help in Te vs Ti :blushed:

*3) How does your bedroom look like ?*
In general, it might appear like the average bedroom, clean, and all that jazz, but the more you pay attention, the more you find weird things at weird spots. It's very random, like, glasses underneath the bed, socks on the study table, phone on the top-most shelf filled with books I've never read, and a whole bunch of misplaced things, that even sometimes, I'm not aware of it's existence! xD

*4) Do you talk slowly ? (I know this one is weird)*
I talk fast. Even, at times, too fast. When given a sudden question sometimes I took a long time before answering though. I get those mini anxiety when I can't answer anything and just sat for a few seconds in panic before answering, but once I'm comfortable, I'm a very fast speaker, even sometimes, with hand movements!

*5) Do you mind changing completly your value system ?*
I'm quiet stubborn, but this really depends on if I'm forced in doing so, or I want to do it myself, because if I want to do it myself, than it's gonna be hella easy. I'm okay with people with different believe, as long as they don't force me into it. You can believe in whatever you want, I don't care, but don't force me into liking the same thing as you, because I'm pretty much a rock, when it comes to these kinds of stuffs.

Yup! Did I do okay? :laughing:


----------

